# New WiFi System At Glacier Canyon ( And Coming SoonTo All Wyndham Resorts ?)



## nkldavy (May 20, 2014)

Be prepared to pay if you want to use more than 2 devices.   New system is called ResortNet2.

If only 2 devices, you can use system for free,  but I find that speed is such that video is halting.  This is the Standard Plan and is OK for email and social media they say.

You may upgrade to the Premium Plan any time for 2, 5 or 8 devices for 1 to 10 days.

For more speed you may upgrade your 2 devices for $4.95/day.  Want to add another 3 devices on this Premium Plan Level?   Then it's $7.95/day.   Want to add another 3 devices (for a total of 8) on this plan?   Then your total cost is $10.95/day.  Premium Plan is good for streaming, music, audio calls, video chat gaming systems and downloading large files they say.

They say this is an "Enhanced Internet Access" pilot program.   It's unsecured.

Wonder if this pilot program will be _so successful_ that we'll soon see it everywhere?   Glad I have a couple of my own hot spots with me.   Can you imagine a 3 or 4 bedroom unit with 10 people?  

At check-in you get a voucher number to use.   Mine is an 8 digit number.   Back to the Future,

Uncle Davey


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 21, 2014)

ResortNet2 is the system they have been rolling out in worldmarks for the past year or so. We have to pay for even the basic plan. Although as a WM owner I just opt for the annual plan for $49. 

Ian


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 21, 2014)

*New WiFi System At Glacier Canyon ( And Coming SoonTo All Wyndham Resorts ?)*  

_*Quote "Be prepared to pay if you want to use more than 2 devices.   New system is called ResortNet2.

If only 2 devices, you can use system for free,  but I find that speed  is such that video is halting.  This is the Standard Plan and is OK for  email and social media they say.*

_*You may upgrade to the Premium Plan any time for 2, 5 or 8 devices for 1 to 10 days.

For more speed you may upgrade your 2 devices for $4.95/day.  Want to  add another 3 devices on this Premium Plan Level?   Then it's $7.95/day.    Want to add another 3 devices (for a total of 8) on this plan?   Then  your total cost is $10.95/day.  Premium Plan is good for streaming,  music, audio calls, video chat gaming systems and downloading large  files they say.

They say this is an "Enhanced Internet Access" pilot program.   It's unsecured.

Wonder if this pilot program will be so successful that we'll  soon see it everywhere?   Glad I have a couple of my own hot spots with  me.   Can you imagine a 3 or 4 bedroom unit with 10 people?  

At check-in you get a voucher number to use.   Mine is an 8 digit number.   Back to the Future,

Uncle Davey" 
*

I wonder which executive over a Wyndham thought that this was the better solution?    Families often have more than 2 devices. Better service is needed.  

Solution: faster, better and more reliable service with no more fees, please!  

Think again Wyndham... 


Cynthia T.


----------



## scootr5 (May 21, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> I wonder which executive over a Wyndham thought that this was the better solution?    Families often have more than 2 devices. Better service is needed.
> 
> Solution: faster, better and more reliable service with no more fees, please!
> 
> Think again Wyndham...



Then again, I'm sure there are owners that never use the WiFi. I don't really have an issue with this. You pay for how much you want/use, rather than having all other owners subsidize it.

Full disclosure, I'll be traveling to Glacier Canyon this weekend with a car load of tween girls (five of them between the ages of 8 and 12). I'm sure I'll be ponying up the $10.95 for at least one of the days.


----------



## Pietin (May 21, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> You pay for how much you want/use, rather than having all other owners subsidize it.



But mf have not gone down and who paid to have it installed?  Just like the shuttle at BC.  What's next pay toilets? :hysterical:


----------



## scootr5 (May 21, 2014)

Pietin said:


> But mf have not gone down and who paid to have it installed?  Just like the shuttle at BC.  What's next pay toilets? :hysterical:



I'm not sure who payed to have it installed; was it the company (in exchange for a cut of the revenues) or the HOA? I think someone here on tug is a board member at GC; perhaps they can tell us.

They are still providing a free tier of service, and if it's more reliable than the old AT&T system that I could only get to connect half the time, would be great.


----------



## Explorer7 (May 21, 2014)

At Nat Harbor earlier this year we ran into the 2 device free limit with extra fee for more devices. I do believe it was titled the same as the one the OP indicated. I don't like it but...


----------



## A.Win (May 21, 2014)

I am against this change even though I understand the reasoning for it. I am against it because with my kids, we use more than 2 devices. When I become an empty nester, I will probably be in favor of it.

It seems to me that one charge for extra people in your unit makes sense, yet few places do this. Extra people means more internet usage, more water, more electricity, more work for housekeeping all around, etc.

For example, 3rd or 4th person pays extra in studios/1 bedrooms.
5th and 6th person pays extra for 2 bedrooms.


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 21, 2014)

*fyi*

gold key resorts used to charge until they got very negative reviews.  wifi is now free.  Wifi is free for DRI silver & above members.

stephen


----------



## uscav8r (May 21, 2014)

PassionForTravel said:


> ResortNet2 is the system they have been rolling out in worldmarks for the past year or so. We have to pay for even the basic plan. Although as a WM owner I just opt for the annual plan for $49.
> 
> Ian




Worldmark does charge for wifi, but it is reportedly substandard and WM has generally very low MF to make up for it. Also developer (Travelshare) credits/points get free wifi from what I understand. 

I am against the Wyndham wifi fee in general, but at the very least they should make it a VIP benefit if they move forward with this system-wide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pietin (May 21, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> They are still providing a free tier of service, and if it's more reliable than the old AT&T system that I could only get to connect half the time, would be great.



We go up there a few times a year, never had problems with the WiFi.  We do have problem with cell coverage in the Dells.  The only place we have had problems with the WiFi is at Star Island.  Had ot go to the lobby to get coverage, that was a couple of stays ago in the towers. Last year in the villas no problem, but we were right next to the lobby. 



uscav8r said:


> I am against the Wyndham WiFi fee in general, but at the very least they should make it a VIP benefit if they move forward with this system-wide.



Ahh, take something else away from us resale owners.  Other than the equipment itself, I don't think the charge for the service provider is that much. 

Our solution is just tethering to the cell phone, it is more secure than a hotel or resort service anyway.  It just a bummer that something else is going away and becoming a profit center on top on our MFs.


----------



## Don40 (May 21, 2014)

Wifi is more important than a phone in the unit.  I would rather great internet service, an no phone calls from the sales people any day.


----------



## rhonda (May 21, 2014)

I was using ResortNet2 at a WM location last night and for much of today.  The service was both fast and reliable for my purposes.  Unscientifically, it had more pep than the TimeWarner Cable service at my condo.


----------



## scootr5 (May 21, 2014)

I've been thinking about this a bit more today. Not that they'll change it, but it seems it would make more sense if the number of free devices scaled in relation to the room size, say 2, 4, 8.


----------



## staceyeileen (May 21, 2014)

is there still a hard-wired connection that be used for free in the units?  I don't mind bringing my router...


----------



## uscav8r (May 21, 2014)

Pietin said:


> ...
> Ahh, take something else away from us resale owners.  Other than the equipment itself, I don't think the charge for the service provider is that much.
> 
> Our solution is just tethering to the cell phone, it is more secure than a hotel or resort service anyway.  It just a bummer that something else is going away and becoming a profit center on top on our MFs.



I'm not suggesting to take anything away from resale at all; if Wyndham implements this system-wide, Wyndham will have taken it away themselves. I was just commenting on how it is implemented in Worldmark, with at least SOME owners getting it thrown in as part of their ownership.

If this does go into effect, I'll be onto the phone tethering like you suggest, as long as there is decent Verizon 4G coverage, that is...


----------



## Kozman (May 23, 2014)

*Extra Fees for additional people*



A.Win said:


> I am against this change even though I understand the reasoning for it. I am against it because with my kids, we use more than 2 devices. When I become an empty nester, I will probably be in favor of it.
> 
> It seems to me that one charge for extra people in your unit makes sense, yet few places do this. Extra people means more internet usage, more water, more electricity, more work for housekeeping all around, etc.
> 
> ...



You already pay for so called extra people in your unit via maintenance fees you pay for the required points used to book the unit. No need for extra fees.


----------



## scootr5 (May 23, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> is there still a hard-wired connection that be used for free in the units?  I don't mind bringing my router...



The jack is still present, but it's my understanding that it's not active (I've never had anything with me to check it).


----------



## Myxdvz (May 24, 2014)

We just checked in today and found this out.  I was going to post about it online, but saw that someone already did.

We were here last December, and it was still the ATTwifi connection.  This kinda sucks.  We are a family of 6, with laptops and iPads.  Grrrrr.

Aside from the limit of 2 devices, it's also not that fast.  You have to pay to upgrade to the premium plan.


----------



## uscav8r (May 24, 2014)

Just checked into Angels Camp (Wyndham side) and it is here as well. You get a voucher for the equivalent of 10 days for 2 devices ($15.95) and you have to set up a ResortNet2 account. I did not try it this time, but maybe someone should see if you get the full $15.95 as credit towards the purchase of an upgraded device allowance or annual plan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (May 24, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> We just checked in today and found this out.  I was going to post about it online, but saw that someone already did.
> 
> We were here last December, and it was still the ATTwifi connection.  This kinda sucks.  We are a family of 6, with laptops and iPads.  Grrrrr.
> 
> Aside from the limit of 2 devices, it's also not that fast.  You have to pay to upgrade to the premium plan.



Speed seems to also depend greatly on the particular resort. Angels Camp is decent, although I am just web surfing and checking email; I generally don't stream video content on vacation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myxdvz (May 24, 2014)

So I ended up connecting our 2 laptops and using "Internet Sharing".  Basically, I'm having the kids iPads connect to the internet thru my Mac.  Seems to work out ok.

I didn't have to create a Resort2Net account, just had to enter our voucher #.

OTOH, Memorial Day at GC is so heap at 57K for  for our 2BR 3 night weekend stay.  We might make this a yearly thing and have it kick off our summer.  That's like the price of a 1 day stay anywhere during Holiday weekend.


----------



## scootr5 (May 24, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> So I ended up connecting our 2 laptops and using "Internet Sharing".  Basically, I'm having the kids iPads connect to the internet thru my Mac.  Seems to work out ok.
> 
> I didn't have to create a Resort2Net account, just had to enter our voucher #.
> 
> OTOH, Memorial Day at GC is so heap at 57K for  for our 2BR 3 night weekend stay.  We might make this a yearly thing and have it kick off our summer.  That's like the price of a 1 day stay anywhere during Holiday weekend.



It's only cheap depending on what date the holiday falls (it's really early this year).it would be 86K most times. Also, the weather is hit or miss (although great so far this weekend) 

 We're here right now too, and the free connection is plenty fast enough for email/ web surfing.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 24, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> The jack is still present, but it's my understanding that it's not active (I've never had anything with me to check it).



I have an access point. the next time we go I will take it along and see if it is still working. We should be going in the next month or so. Just need to figure out the dates. 

Jason


----------



## Myxdvz (May 25, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> It's only cheap depending on what date the holiday falls (it's really early this year).it would be 86K most times. Also, the weather is hit or miss (although great so far this weekend)
> 
> We're here right now too, and the free connection is plenty fast enough for email/ web surfing.


Good to know!  I'll have to make sure that I book the weekend if it falls on W21, which it does again next year!   Yes, the weather is a risk, but at least there's still the indoor parks.

We'll be the family with 4 kids.  We enjoyed The Lostworld waterpark today.  Not too crowded, great weather, no lines for the slides.  The drop slide was crazy!  I wish I was able to wear my gopro when I went down today, but alas - it's not allowed.

Where is the network port? I'll have to remember to bring an AP and a cable next time.


----------



## scootr5 (May 25, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Where is the network port? I'll have to remember to bring an AP and a cable next time.



On the kitchen counter where the phone plugs in, but it's capped over now (at least in the unit we're in).


----------



## Designerd (May 25, 2014)

*Let's see how we can increase our Revenue?*

I know that the internet and TV enhancements were mentioned in the Yearly update.  Hate to see what the TV change brings if you have to pay for more than 2 devices.   I like the suggestion of coordinating the # of wi-fi acess to the number of room (ie: 1 bedroom = 2, 2 bedroom = 4, etc..).  But I PREFER the option of not having to pay for this service.  After all this should be in the maintenance fees - NO MORE AD HOC FEES!!!

I am going to hate to see what this does for the TV options, image I'll only be able to watch the news and everything else will be fee based.  As in the owner's update it was mentioned that they would use it to provide additional information and activities that would be occurring in the resort or area. Suppose they will mimic what the hotels are doing with this in some ways.

I hope Wyndham realizes the "KISS" principle soon! 
"Keep It Simple, Stupid"


----------



## wilson14 (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if this Wifi service is in place at Ocean Boulevard in Myrtle Beach?


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 11, 2015)

wilson14 said:


> Does anyone know if this Wifi service is in place at Ocean Boulevard in Myrtle Beach?


I think it was.  We were in OB in June 2014 and internet connectivity was really bad.  We had a three bedroom, 9 people all with devices (iPads, iPhones, laptops) and only 2 connections allowed 

I just found my old post about it here.


----------



## randyz (Jan 15, 2015)

scootr5 said:


> I'm not sure who payed to have it installed; was it the company (in exchange for a cut of the revenues) or the HOA? I think someone here on tug is a board member at GC; perhaps they can tell us.
> 
> They are still providing a free tier of service, and if it's more reliable than the old AT&T system that I could only get to connect half the time, would be great.



Don't get your hopes up, was at Wyndham Indio (ie Worldmark Indio) for 4 days, Internet connection sucked!!!. They wanted money for more than 2 devices but what was the point no connection that worked reliably period. Sat on the patio at 45F with heavy coat to get some critical work done. It was the only way to keep a connection (and yes we called the provider with no successful outcome).

Then spent 3 days in Vegas Grand Desert. Flawless At&T speed, connection, and easy sign-on (Unlike resortnet)

Randy


----------



## ricknhsv (Jan 15, 2015)

I am going to hate to see what this does for the TV options said:
			
		

> When I was at Wyndham Nashville, they had a channel that showed the local attractions, and some activities at the resort, similar to hotels where I've stayed.  I agree with the KISS principle - they mentioned in the "Owner's Update" that its complicated but very flexible - complicated I agree with - not so sure about the flexible.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 15, 2015)

Since the airlines started their fee based programs followed by many hotels, now the timeshares will get in on it. What really sucks about this is it isn't going to lower maintenances fees. It's going to become another one of Wyndham's many revenue streams. Since all the owner association boards are control by Wyndham employees (which is a conflict of interest) the profits will go to corporate, not the resort.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 15, 2015)

randyz said:


> Don't get your hopes up, was at Wyndham Indio (ie Worldmark Indio) for 4 days, Internet connection sucked!!!. They wanted money for more than 2 devices but what was the point no connection that worked reliably period. Sat on the patio at 45F with heavy coat to get some critical work done. It was the only way to keep a connection (and yes we called the provider with no successful outcome).


Agreed!  We were also four days at Indio (over New Years).  ResortNet WiFi was horrible -- we couldn't hold/maintain a connection.  I sat out in my car to do some "essential" work tethered using my cell phone.  (The cell phone was 3-4 bars in the parking lot -- but <1 bar inside the unit.)

I hate to say that lack of internet made the visit rocky -- but the reality is, "the lack of internet made the visit THORNY." We were all a bit cranky for lack of assumed and normal communication channels.  Sigh.


----------

